# Does Uber paid the body shop or write check to you for the repair of the vehicle?



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

I know about the $1000 deductible if the car damage greater than $1000. When there's passenger on the car on that time during the trip if there was car accident occur. I know normally car insurance write you a check to fix the car but what about this case with Uber?


----------

